# hotjet usa camera



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

its got all the goods like,,,,

ALL PACKAGES INCLUDE10" COLOR LCD DISPLAY MONITORSAPPHIRE GLASS LENS COVERSREMOTE CONTROL FOR MONITORCAMERA VISION ANGLE: 80 DEGREESBUILT IN DIGITAL RECORDER18 BRIGHT WHITE LED LIGHTSBUILT IN MICROPHONE3", 5", 8" CAMERA HEAD SKIDSMOVIE FORMAT AVIRECHARGEABLE LE-ION BATTERYABS WATERPROOF CASE PORT4 HOURS BATTERY RUN TIME2 COMPLETE CAMERA HEADS INCLUDED1 YEAR LIMITED MFG. WARRANTYSMALL 7/8" HIGH RES CAMERA1 YEAR LIMITED EXTENDED WARRANTY1 1/2" HIGH RES SELF LEVELING CAMERA190, 300, OR 380 FT FIBERGLASS PUSH CABLE



http://www.hotjetusa.com/camera.php

any feedback, im in the market...there outta texas 

thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just watched the video...wouldn't buy it for the following reasons in no particular order.

-that chemical crap that comes with it....yup straight crap and any real plumbing company will never use or market that stuff.

-It say it can go up to 12" because of the skids....the big pipe needs better lighting...not centering the camera. 

-I personally use the camera on its side because it's way more stable....can't do that with this one. 

-That camera head is physically long. I want to see it go through some CI 2" 1/4 bends....just don't see it happening. 

-The skids....appear to be plastic or aluminum....not sure how tight you can get that skid before the screws strip and you lose that skid down the drain. 

What is the turn around time on repairs? There are so many ridgid service centers what a repair will be easy. I wouldn't waste my money on it. I'd get a used ridgid mini sneesnake.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I am in the market for a camera. Every different mfr. Helps to see what is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

In all honesty they look. Like the cameras I been looking at available on the amazing machinery site


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

I got a postcard from them in the mail and it said they were out of Utah. I don't think they actually build them, they look like Trojan out of Houston.

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Time for a rode trip. They are 6-miles from Cabela's and about 3-miles from the new NSA Utah ‘Data Center’ (spy center?).

Mark


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> Time for a rode trip. They are 6-miles from Cabela's and about 3-miles from the new NSA Utah ‘Data Center’ (spy center?).
> 
> Mark


Is that the new super secret NSA Center that no one knows about? ;-)

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

TerryO said:


> Is that the new super secret NSA Center that no one knows about? ;-)
> 
> "Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


Yes that's it, bit don't tell anyone.

Mark


----------

